# Was macht ihr mit Aalmuttern



## schl.wetterangler (31. März 2010)

Hallo ich war am vergangenen Wochenende in der Brandung ich habe unter anderem jede Menge Aalmuttern ü 30cm gefangen .Die gabs an meinem Heimstrand bisher nicht oder zu mindest nur vereinzelt und sehr klein. Ich habe aber des öfteren gehört das die recht lecker sein sollen deshalb hab ich sie mit eingepackt .Nun die Frage an euch, was mach ich damit sollen die in die Räuchertonne zu den Platten oder in die Pfanne , vieleicht sauer einlegen ?
mfg Andreas


----------



## Reisender (31. März 2010)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Aalmuttern*



schl.wetterangler schrieb:


> Hallo ich war am vergangenen Wochenende in der Brandung ich habe unter anderem jede Menge Aalmuttern ü 30cm gefangen .Die gabs an meinem Heimstrand bisher nicht oder zu mindest nur vereinzelt und sehr klein. Ich habe aber des öfteren gehört das die recht lecker sein sollen deshalb hab ich sie mit eingepackt .Nun die Frage an euch, was mach ich damit sollen die in die Räuchertonne zu den Platten oder in die Pfanne , vieleicht sauer einlegen ?
> mfg Andreas



Ab in die Pfanne...und braten wie ein Aal, ist echt sehr sehr lecker. Du wirst dich wundern wie Lecker sie sind....:m...und du weißt ja, das sie grüne Gräten haben.....


----------



## schl.wetterangler (31. März 2010)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Aalmuttern*

Ach die auch ich dachte nur die Hornis
Vom Aussehen haben die mich stark an Quappen erinnert


----------



## Reisender (31. März 2010)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Aalmuttern*



schl.wetterangler schrieb:


> Ach die auch ich dachte nur die Hornis
> Vom Aussehen haben die mich stark an Quappen erinnert



Joh so werden sie auch genannt von einigen !!

Ich bin überzeugt, wenn du sie probierst, dann läst du nichts übrig......sie sind eine Delikatesse, dafür würde ich jeden Räucheraal liegen lassen.......#6 #6

Einfach in Mehl wenden und schön in Butter Braten...:m

Auf was hast du sie gefangen ??


----------



## muchti (31. März 2010)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Aalmuttern*

wir hatten die schonmal mit barschen und kaulis zusammen gekocht...wirklich schmackhaft...sehr leckere weiße soße

und wie mike schon sagt, mit grünem knochenskelett versehen


----------



## schl.wetterangler (31. März 2010)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Aalmuttern*

@Muchti Na ja gekocht ess ich nicht so gerne mit Karpfen blau kann man mich bis nach Polen jagen
@Reisender alle auf Wattis gefangen 22stück ü30cm und bestimmt noch 20-30 kleinere die aber wieder schwimmen an dem Abend hattest fast bei jedem Rausholen eine Doublette mit Dorsch Platten oder gleich zwei Aalmuttern dran hab ich in den Mengen auch noch nicht erlebt und angel schon so bummelig 10-12  Jahre  an dem Strand in der Brandung und das ganze so 20-40x im Jahr man gabs da noch Fisch in der Brandung|rolleyes


----------



## möpps (31. März 2010)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Aalmuttern*

also ich sach auch ab in die Pfanne lecker lecker


----------



## gründler (31. März 2010)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Aalmuttern*

Hi
In Qualm hängen geht auch wunderbar,und schmeckt sehr lecker.

#h


----------



## FehmarnAngler (31. März 2010)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Aalmuttern*

Superlecker sind die, am liebsten mag ich sie gebraten, manchmal sind mir die Aalmuttern lieber als Dorsch und noch lieber als Hering! :m


----------



## schl.wetterangler (1. April 2010)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Aalmuttern*

Danke euch ich werde denke ich, mal n paar in Pfanne hauen und den Rest dann Räuchern dazu noch die marinierten Mefofilets auf dem Grill ,wenn s denn etwas wärmer wird und man wieder gemütlich n Bierchen beim räuchern und anschließend am Feuer den einen oder anderen gediegenen Cuba Libre genießen kann .ich freu mich auf den Sommer der Winter war lang genug
 Mfg Andreas


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Aalmuttern*

Hallo!

Suuuuper lecker die Tierchen, haben sie in Dänemark seinerzeit zu Hauf gefangen.

Haut ab und braten wie nen Aal in Butter!Lechz!
Oder aber ab in den Räucherofen!Nur geil!

Gruß Walleyehunter69
#h


----------



## Brassenwürger (2. April 2010)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Aalmuttern*

Noch ein Tip von mir:

In der Hafeneinfahrt von Hirtshals habe ich vor Jahren mal sehr große Aalmuttern gefangen. Die kamen dann Abends gleich mit Salz, Pfeffer und Kräuterbutter in Alufolie mit auf den Grill! Sowas von delikat!!!
Aalmuttern gehören mit zu den schmackhaftesten Fischen, die unsere Meeresküsten zu bieten haben. Schade, dass sie keine 10 Pfund schwer werden, dann wäre mehr dran...|supergri

Leider sind die Bestände gerade in der Ostsee sehr stark zurückgegangen, früher haben wir sie massenhaft gefangen, heute sind sie seltener Beifang.
Die größten Aalmuttern fängt man an der Nordseeküste, meine hatten knappe 50cm und in den Fischkisten der Fischer habe ich größere liegen sehen...|bigeyes


----------



## Reisender (2. April 2010)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Aalmuttern*



schl.wetterangler schrieb:


> @Reisender alle auf Wattis gefangen 22stück ü30cm und bestimmt noch 20-30 kleinere die aber wieder schwimmen an dem Abend hattest fast bei jedem Rausholen eine Doublette mit Dorsch Platten oder gleich zwei Aalmuttern dran hab ich in den Mengen auch noch nicht erlebt und angel schon so bummelig 10-12  Jahre  an dem Strand in der Brandung und das ganze so 20-40x im Jahr man gabs da noch Fisch in der Brandung|rolleyes



Tja.....das ist schon ne menge Fisch.....:m

Ich hoffe das ich auch mal wieder in denn Genuß komme schöne Aalmuttern zu fangen. 

Was die wenigsten wissen ist die Aalmutter bringt lebende Larven zur Welt....habe das schon einigemale mit erlebt !!
Und da sie Standortstreue Fische sind, kann es schon mal vorkommen das man sie gleich öfters an einen Abend zu Gesicht bekommt.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (2. April 2010)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Aalmuttern*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Leider sind die Bestände gerade in der Ostsee sehr stark zurückgegangen, früher haben wir sie massenhaft gefangen, heute sind sie seltener Beifang.
> Die größten Aalmuttern fängt man an der Nordseeküste, meine hatten knappe 50cm und in den Fischkisten der Fischer habe ich größere liegen sehen...|bigeyes


 

...Mein Vater fängt in von denen bei uns so viele, an der Angel hatte ich aber im selben Gebiet noch keine einzige am Haken! Meißtens lässt er sie aber gleich raus, es sei denn er hat schon einen Verwendungszweck. |rolleyes

Aber das mit dem Grill stimmt auch, kommt auch sehr gut. #6


----------



## Jacky Fan (17. April 2010)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit Aalmuttern*

Bei mir sind die bis jetzt immer releast worden. Werde mal einige antesten.
Bei euren Vorschlägen läuft mir das Wasser im Mund zusammen


----------

